# Block Chimney, need liner?



## Wemco (Nov 9, 2016)

Yup, I'm a rookie. But that said, I do ask questions and try to make it close to safe. We have a 16" block chimney that I feel had been used for a wood stove in the garage. The garage is the length of the house, under the back part of our house, we live on a hill. The kitchen and a bath are above the ceiling of the garage. The stove is a Scandia, and is only being used to supplement our gas furnace which heats our 1700sqf old farm house. The exterior of the chimney run up outside up the back of the house. The chimney does not extent past the peak of the metal roof. The chimney is about 5' down from the peak of the 10/12 roof. 2 questions. Does the block chimney need to be lined? & does the chimney need to extend past the peak? Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## bholler (Nov 9, 2016)

Wemco said:


> . Does the block chimney need to be lined?


Yes it will need an insulated liner.



Wemco said:


> does the chimney need to extend past the peak?


The chimney needs to be 2 feet higher than anything with in 10 feet or stick out of the roof 3 feet which ever is taller.


----------



## Wemco (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, I did feel that way but wanted reassurance.


----------



## begreen (Nov 11, 2016)

The Defiant knockoff will need an 8" flue, is that correct? What is the tile liner ID in the chimney?


----------



## bholler (Nov 11, 2016)

begreen said:


> What is the tile liner ID in the chimney?


there is no clay liner.  They look like the old round core block that never had liners.  8" insulated may fit or they may have to go down to 7"


----------



## Wemco (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks folks. Ok, so I need to line the block chimney which is good, but I think I have to go with the 6" liner. The hole in exterior wall lined with terra-cotta fits a 6" pipe very nice. My question is when I bring down the 6 liner, which I will be using 24 gauge pipe, will the 2 part flex tee work? I know that this is not the most efficient solution, but we are supplementing our heat with this stove, which is in the basement under a 16x16' tiled kitchen floor with catherdral ceiling. Prior to ordering the above mentioned tee, just wanted to get advise on IF it would work.


----------



## begreen (Nov 14, 2016)

The liner must be done in stainless steel flex or rigid liner. The 2 part tee should work fine, but test the snout to make sure it clears the 6" terra cotta pipe.


----------



## bholler (Nov 14, 2016)

Wemco said:


> Thanks folks. Ok, so I need to line the block chimney which is good, but I think I have to go with the 6" liner. The hole in exterior wall lined with terra-cotta fits a 6" pipe very nice. My question is when I bring down the 6 liner, which I will be using 24 gauge pipe, will the 2 part flex tee work? I know that this is not the most efficient solution, but we are supplementing our heat with this stove, which is in the basement under a 16x16' tiled kitchen floor with catherdral ceiling. Prior to ordering the above mentioned tee, just wanted to get advise on IF it would work.


Like bg said the liner needs to be stainless and it should be insulated as well.  What size outlet is on that stove?   It looks like 8" to me if it is the smallest I would go would be 7".  the crock through the wall is no big deal just break it out if it is to small.


----------

